# Remington Vantage 1200



## powerstrokeboy1

good squirell gun yes? :huh:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

It is right there where all the rest of mediocre rifles are like Gamo and Crosman. Bad trigger, hold-sensitive, so-so wood, and so-so overall quality...


----------



## daisy1894hunter

yep
it'll do


----------



## blowgunner62

Yeah, It will do, but if you can spend a bit more then I'd go with one that's a little bit better.


----------



## powerstrokeboy1

:bs:



Ambush Hunter said:


> It is right there where all the rest of mediocre rifles are like *Gamo* and Crosman....


 :bs: Gamo is the best, i'd like ta see the gun at woud beet a Gamo whisper rifle. :rollin:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Hmm...Not sure how to take that, as a JOKE? If so, I guess it's _funny_ :thumb: 
If you are serious, I suggest you embarrass yourself no further...Names like Weihrauch or Air Arms tell you anything? Unless you can shoot 3/4" groups at 50 meters with a spring-piston gun consistently, I advise you melt your Gamo gun down because America needs steel. Obviously you have never shot a high quality, high precision, high reliability, and high resale value air weapon in your life...If you grow and learn like most of serious airgunners do, who knows, one day you may own one of those German and English masterpieces. I have 12 of them. 
:beer:


----------



## blowgunner62

Yeah, but not all of us have bukou bucks to spend on English and German springers.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Be careful now...I don't have big bucks, it took me 15+ years to have what I have. That's not the point. Look closely, the guy is saying that I am a BS and that Gamo Whisper is the best gun there is...please, give me a break here. When I read something like that, my chest starts hurting from laughing :rollin:

By the way, I started from inexpensive Powerline/Daisy and *grew up *to appreciate the sport and enjoy better toys. One thing is for sure, bad mouth won't teach me anything, only a civilized exchange of ideas. That what _forum_ thing should be all about...

AH


----------



## blowgunner62

Sorry :eyeroll: I guess I'm just a little jealous. Been saving for that new Disco so that I can get into the 50 yard and over shooting while at the same time delving into the world of PCPs.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

No woories...

PCP is indeed a "dark territory." So much involved, not just a gun. But once it is all done, you will enjoy it for sure! Pin point accurate, no recoil, powerful, and good looking...And the same filling equipment can be used for most of other PCPs. Enjoy your toy, we live only once


----------



## blowgunner62

Is there more involved in way of equipment for the Disco besides gun, pump, and possibly a degassing tool?


----------

